# Rescue ?



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Shoulder angle and pasterns are steep. She will be a choppy ride. Back is long and hip is short; you want the reverse. Rump is also too steep. On the other hand she is overall balanced front to back, has a long pretty neck and a good throatlatch. Also has a kind eye.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

His feet need a good farriers care and that would eradicate many appearing issues that are from poor hoof care.
He's cute and looks to be in decent weight, a bit under-muscled but coming out of winter is not surprising.
I won't criticize except to say get the feet taken care of then take new pictures and present them for comment.
I truly think much of what you think you see is compliments of bad hooves and the negligent care given.
🐴...


----------



## charrorider (Sep 23, 2012)

To me, conformation is relative to what the horse is going to be used for. I ride a few hundred miles of fairly technical trails each year. Considering how much I've paid for my horses, and that they're rescued in one way or another, I doubt anyone of them has a perfect conformation. To me, the most important part of a horse is what's in between his ears and its disposition. I'm guessing the "Sweetheart" part answers the disposition question. Unless you are doing some sort of competitive riding, or overloading its back with weight, I would be smiling.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree with @Avna's description. I would like to see a front view, too. I wonder if the front legs aren't rotated somewhat, inward. But, yes, the conformation of this horse isn't BAD. And if the mind is good, then she may be a great partner.


----------



## dustyk (Nov 14, 2020)

Charrorider nailed it!


----------



## charrorider (Sep 23, 2012)

dustyk said:


> Charrorider nailed it!


Somewhat embarrassed. But thanks.


----------

